# Good Day on the James!



## Croaker Jim (Mar 12, 2006)

Fished out of Tyler Beach on Thursday morning(April 20)- off from Buoy 10. Me and a buddy loaded a cooler (big) of croakers on incoming tide. Used FRESH squid for bait. 

Good fishing,
Croaker Jim


----------



## Talapia (Apr 27, 2003)

Thanks for the report.


----------



## bbcroaker (Jan 6, 2005)

Nice Going Croaker Jim! 
Are you fishin out of a Carolina Skif?


----------



## Croaker Jim (Mar 12, 2006)

*That was me!*

That was me - did you fish out of Tyler Beach? Hope you had a good day, also. 

Croaker Jim


----------



## bbcroaker (Jan 6, 2005)

No I haven't been down there yet. Was wondering if any croakers were up that far in the river yet .Glad you posted now I know . Hope to make it down there one day next week.
Maybe I'll see you on the water.


----------



## bbcroaker (Jan 6, 2005)

oh I'm the guy that knew you from a long time ago and talked to you at the big Catfish tournament at the yacht basin in Hopewell.


----------

